# Halloween checklist



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Watch Hocus Pocus! I love that movie


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

Going to pumpkin patch/ corn maze and carving pumpkins


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Scare someone - OF COURSE!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Carve a pumpkin, drink cider and spicy tea, roast pumpkin seeds, eat caramel apples, visit a pumpkin patch, decorate the house, visit cemetaries, make a Halloween playlist, build a fire, sit on the porch and smell the rain, watch classic monster movies...

*Deep breath*...ahhhhh, yes...those things are fabulous.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Any way to enlarge the image? I'd love to print it out and frame it for my kitchen!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Where is the "all of the above" option?


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Throw a Halloween party, decorate inside and out


----------

